# Ford 4000 diesel fuel pump



## ballibeg (May 8, 2013)

Getting the pump off to refurb and it won't come off! All lines removed and 3 mounting bolts off. It comes a little then stops hard. Any tips please?

Dave


----------



## ballibeg (May 8, 2013)

Duh, need to remove plate and the retaining bolts!

Learning!

Dave


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy Dave,

Are you talking about pulling the injection pump?? Yes, you have to unbolt the drive gear inside the timing gear cover. Take care not to jump a tooth on the gear (I think the gear may be confined enough where you cannot jump a tooth). Just be careful with handling the gear.

Is your 4000 a 4 cylinder engine or a 3 cylinder engine?


----------



## ballibeg (May 8, 2013)

Thanks Harry. 3 cylinder. Great tips. Back together but struggling to bleed fuel filter. Think not enough fuel in tank do not enough head above filter. More fuel tomorrow.

What a fiddle getting pump back in place! 

Dave


----------



## ballibeg (May 8, 2013)

Needed more fuel to create pressure through rotary pump. Engine runs a dream. Love it when a plan comes together!

Throttle linkage cobbled together by previous owner. Not a part I can replace. It's going to need a new rod making. Am thinking of my options.

Dave


----------

